# moss milkshake



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

hey all I just ran across this and thought I would share it with the rest of you. It is a moss mix just add water and is suppose to stick to almost anything. Kinda like our epiweb moss mix


Moss Acres: Moss Starter


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

it does sound interesting, but i'd definitely want to check into the safety of the growth stimulants used


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

You can emulate the same thing by mixing moss and buttermilk and throwing it in a blender to make a shake. Then spread it on the area that you wish for moss to grow. I've never tried it, but I've heard of others having pretty good luck with this method.

-Matt


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

McBobs said:


> You can emulate the same thing by mixing moss and buttermilk and throwing it in a blender to make a shake. Then spread it on the area that you wish for moss to grow. I've never tried it, but I've heard of others having pretty good luck with this method.
> 
> -Matt


I have done this before and its works really well
Brian


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

As someone whos studied mosses indepth in college it is really odd to me why the buttermilk idea works.

I challenge that the buttermilk has nothing to do with improving the moss growth, but rather acts like a thickening agent to allow for the slurry to better ahere to verticle surfaces. Most mosses need an acidic environment. This is necessary for the sporophyte coating to become weakened by the abundance of H+ ions and thus allow the release of the gametophytes (what you see as "moss"). Buttermilk is basic and will help prevent this from happening. And since what is growing in most of these moss mix concoctions people make up is generally the new gametophyte from a spore rather than the old "parent" one that was blended into oblivion, it would make sense to use a medium that doesn't inhibit growth.

The one way I can see this working, is that the buttermilk is broken down by bacteria and lactic acid is produced which then gives the needed H+ ions. But that will smell bad, and possibly allow for fungal growth to take over and then the moss doesnt stand a chance.

My adivice, don't use buttermilk and find a better, more inert substance, with a low pH.

Like um CLAY!!!! I challenge anyone that if they took a mixture of clay, loam, and water and mixed in their moss spores, smeared it onto something and kept it wet, you'd get just as good, if not better results than the buttermilk/beer/milk/fertilzer/whatever wives tale addative. Minus the smell and ruining your waterfeature.

Just a botanist's perspective.

I've tried the beer and buttermilk trick with little sucess. A few sprouts here and there but the smell was not worth it. Plus I had to do a full water change on the one below to get the darn thing from stinking up the house. It wasn't until I later tried the above stated method that I have been getting excellent results ever since.

Oh and to back this up:


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

that idea sounds allot cheeper too
Brian


----------



## gillenws (Jul 13, 2009)

wow those are both really nice tanks. just wanted to confirm that if one were going to go with the kitty litter route for clay they would need to make sure to have sodium bentonite as opposed to calcium bentonite because moss prefers a low calcium environment, correct? or is calcium bentonite in a form that won't affect the moss?


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

That first viv gets my vote for favorite vivs. Just gorgeous.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I wouldn't use the kitty litter litter sodium bentonite stuff. Just go out and dig up some real clay. There bound to be some near you somewhere. The grey/red stuff works well. Its mostly to obtain a low pH medium that is thick enough to allow for adhesion to verticles surfaces, not get washed away, but yet also porus enough to allow for water to move through it. The kitty litter might work but I've never tried it and again, the clay you dig is going to be free so whats better than that really?

Yea that tank was freaking awesome. That pic was after it had been running for about 4 months. After about a year I decided to use it for an experiment, too see how long it would take for the system to crash with no water changes. Its now looking decrepid in the garage. Its rebuild is on that ever growing "to do" list...


----------

